# Hybrid irons and utility irons



## chansk76 (Jun 16, 2008)

Anyone knows what is the difference between the hybrid irons and hybrid woods?

How do I maximize the capabilities of the hybrid irons and utility irons?


----------



## Trigger (Jul 2, 2008)

*hybrids*

There are so many different types of hybrids that it can be hard to know where to start. Basically, your typical hybrid is more like a wood in composition, but with a slimmer, more compact head. It sets up like a fairway wood, and can be used as a long iron or fairway wood replacement. These clubs may also be called rescue clubs or utility clubs, and they are generally very easy to hit well.
Hybrid Irons are a bit different. They look like an iron and set up like an iron, but are designed with extra mass and a lower center of gravity to aid in getting the ball in the air. The additional mass and high moment of inertia also provides extra forgiveness and and greater distance. The Cleveland HI Bore irons are a good example of hybrid irons.
There are a number of sets offered that cimbime the 2 types of clubs. The Adams Idea A3 has both, and similar sets are offered by Cleveland and Nike.
Use a hybrid wood(2,3,4,5,6) as replacements for long irons, and hybrid irons for your shorter clubs if you have trouble with consistency.
Try a few different ones to see what you like the most. I use a Taylormade Burner hybrid 19degree as a replacement for my 5wood and 3 iron. I plan to get a 4 iron replacement as well.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Trigger said:


> There are so many different types of hybrids that it can be hard to know where to start. Basically, your typical hybrid is more like a wood in composition, but with a slimmer, more compact head. It sets up like a fairway wood, and can be used as a long iron or fairway wood replacement. These clubs may also be called rescue clubs or utility clubs, and they are generally very easy to hit well.
> Hybrid Irons are a bit different. They look like an iron and set up like an iron, but are designed with extra mass and a lower center of gravity to aid in getting the ball in the air. The additional mass and high moment of inertia also provides extra forgiveness and and greater distance. The Cleveland HI Bore irons are a good example of hybrid irons.
> There are a number of sets offered that cimbime the 2 types of clubs. The Adams Idea A3 has both, and similar sets are offered by Cleveland and Nike.
> Use a hybrid wood(2,3,4,5,6) as replacements for long irons, and hybrid irons for your shorter clubs if you have trouble with consistency.
> Try a few different ones to see what you like the most. I use a Taylormade Burner hybrid 19degree as a replacement for my 5wood and 3 iron. I plan to get a 4 iron replacement as well.


Trigger: Let me throw in a 2LT. on this discussion. I agree with 98% of your statement. the two percent is the of long irons/hybrid. I have the Adams' A2 clubs and my 4&5 I use as an Iron in comparison to the "regular" 4&5 iron they ar much easier to hit, but I do not get the distance as I have with the utility/rescue club 18dgr. and 21dgr., are you and I talking the same language for replacing the 3&5 wood or 3 iron with the rescue/utility club?


----------



## Trigger (Jul 2, 2008)

Well I guess it all depends on what you are trying to do. The main thing if your are replacing conventional clubs with hybrids is to make sure that you don't have some sort of huge distance gap in your set. I don't know if you can replace your 3wood, as you would be hard pressed to find one that will go as far. The longer shaft and heavier head just give the ball more oomph. 
I use my hybrid for alot of shots. I have never had a 5 wood, but the rescue covers that distance, as well as that of my 3 iron, if I choke down a bit. 
Alot of times I guess it could happen that a rescue hybrid could put a huge gap in between your clubs. If what you are useing is working for you I would stick with it. 
You can always try a higher loft. If what is dubbed 3H, say at 19 degrees, goes too far for you, go up in loft a bit to close the gap. 
I will agree with you Bob, hybrids are easier to hit than a fairway wood, or a driver for that matter, so it is worth looking into to get something that will give you a good alternative.


----------

